# Schwinn Atlas? New Orleans.



## barneyguey (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?



 

________________________________________________________________________________

Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 30, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## Cooper S. (Feb 1, 2018)

You post these a lot, makes me think that they were never used or were prototypes


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 1, 2018)

Cooper S. said:


> You post these a lot, makes me think that they were never used or were prototypes



I met a guy who has a girls Schwinn. I never got any photos from him though. He was the from New Orleans.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 3, 2018)

I always liked this tune. About Alabama and my Mamma's country, down in Louisiana!

*
I come from Alabama with my Banjo on my knee—
I'm goin' to Louisiana my true love for to see.
It rained all night the day I left, the weather it was dry;
The sun so hot I froze to death—Susanna, don't you cry.

Oh! Susanna, do not cry for me;
I come from Alabama, with my Banjo on my knee.*

*

I had a dream the other night, when everything was still;
I thought I saw Susanna dear, a comin' down the hill.
The buckwheat cake was in her mouth, a tear was in her eye,
I says, "I've coming from the South"-Susanna, don't you cry.*

*Oh! Susanna, do not cry for me;
I come from Alabama, with my Banjo on my knee.*




   Any Information would be appreciated!



 

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 7, 2018)

mmmmm


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2018)

A dude I know sent me a pic of this one, he lives about an hour from N.O. Not attached to a bike though, obviously, lol.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> A dude I know sent me a pic of this one, he lives about an hour from N.O.



Thanks! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> A dude I know sent me a pic of this one, he lives about an hour from N.O. Not attached to a bike though, obviously, lol.
> 
> View attachment 765347



I think that's the same dude named Toni that sold me my badge and several others to Kim and others. He said he had a photo of a bike but never sent it to me.
He said he bought the Badges in Springfield, Missouri.   Thanks, Barry


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 5, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I think that's the same dude named Toni that sold me my badge and several others to Kim and others. He said he had a photo of a bike but never sent it to me.
> He said he bought the Badges in Springfield, Missouri.   Thanks, Barry



Yes, that’s him! Good dude, I got my wife’s bike from him.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 5, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Yes, that’s him! Good dude, I got my wife’s bike from him.



Yes, He seemed like a nice guy. I'd sure love to get a photo of that bike he has with the Atlas badge. lol


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> I always liked this tune. About Alabama and my Mamma's country, down in Louisiana!
> 
> *
> I come from Alabama with my Banjo on my knee—
> ...


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 29, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 2, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 7, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2018)

If these are for sale wouldn't you do better posting in the sale section??


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Nothing is for sale.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas or heard of the shop?
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> If these are for sale wouldn't you do better posting in the sale section??



Howdy! I do have a double of the Atlas badge, but hadn't thought of selling it. I think they are pretty rare and want to keep both for now. I've been working on a book and this is why I'm looking for information about the Atlas badge. I've included the shop in the book, but have very little information about them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Barry


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Howdy! I do have a double of the Atlas badge, but hadn't thought of selling it. I think they are pretty rare and want to keep both for now. I've been working on a book and this is why I'm looking for information about the Atlas badge. I've included the shop in the book, but have very little information about them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Barry



Ok,thought they were being sold


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 15, 2018)

No worries, have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## Tikibar (Apr 26, 2018)

About half way down the thread on this archive page is a mention of a bike from the Atlas Store in New Orleans and a serial number. 

Happy Hunting! 

http://oldroads.com/arch/dater5.htm



> *Subject:* ATLAS BICYCLE
> *Entered on:* Aug 18, 1998 22:10
> *Entered by:* ALVIN (ONTIME4ME@AOL.COM)
> 
> ...


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 26, 2018)

Tikibar said:


> About half way down the thread on this archive page is a mention of a bike from the Atlas Store in New Orleans and a serial number.
> 
> Happy Hunting!
> 
> http://oldroads.com/arch/dater5.htm



Thank you very much!


----------



## barneyguey (May 3, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 9, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 22, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 12, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 15, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 16, 2018)

bump


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 19, 2018)

I knew a girl from New Orleans, she had a mustache in her jeans.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 19, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I knew a girl from New Orleans, she had a mustache in her jeans.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey you New Orleans folks! You seen a Schwinn Atlas bicycle?




 


________________________________________________________________________________
I'm always looking for cool bicycle badges.
Please PM me, email me at graydiana@att.net, call me at Home at 1-208-687-5319 or
Text / call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 17, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2019)

Schwinn Atlas?


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 9, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Bronco1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2020)

Bronco1 said:


> View attachment 1163325
> 
> View attachment 1163327
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the photos. I really appreciate it. If this is Tony, I bought a couple of your badges and put photos of your bike in the first volume of "The Many Faces of Schwinn" head badge book. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 18, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2021)

bump


----------

